# Happy 3rd Birthday to my Summer!!!



## donnad

I love her so very much! I wish I had her for her 1st and 2nd Birthday 









Chloe wishing Summer Happy Birthday









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Donna, little Summer is beautiful, she's sooooo precious:wub: the first picture brought a big:biggrin:to my face, I love their bows and dresses, but especailly love the picture of the girls touching noses:heart::smootch:


*:wub2::tender:HAPPY 3rd BIRTHDAY PRECIOUS SUMMER:tender::wub2:*


----------



## Orla

Happy 3rd Birthday Summer!

Those pics are great!


----------



## aprilb

Oh, she is so adorable!:wub: What great pics and she looks so pretty in her little dress. Chloe is adorable, too. You are blessed, my dear.


----------



## Gia

Happy 3rd birthday Summer. What a pretty girl!! Chloe is very pretty too.


----------



## Maglily

:wub::wub::wub: they are so sweet
happy birthday!


----------



## yeagerbum

Happy 3rd birthday Summer!! She looks just soooo innocent in that first picture with the birthday hat :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SUMMER :cheer:Oh Donna - Look at Ms Summer in her little b'day hat. :wub2: I remember when we were talking about getting Summer. :wub::wub: Where does the time go? Even though you didn't have her for her 1st and 2nd, you have her for the rest of her life.:chili::chili: Wow - she is super cute. And that shot with Chloe -- precious. They looks so cute in their dresses and bows. Real girlie girls. We have to get together.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tina

It warms my heart to see her so happy with you Donna. :wub: Thank you for giving her such a warm and loving home. :Sunny Smile:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SUMMER!!!!


----------



## briones1980

happy birthday! Cute little malt in her birthday outfit!


----------



## lovesophie

Oh, my, she is just ADORABLE!!! :wub: Happy third birthday, Summer!!! I see you still have that puppy-face. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo

Happy 3rd Birthday Summer. :chili: She's precious & a very pretty girl.:wub:


----------



## Johita

Happy Birthday Summer! You don't look a day over 1


----------



## lynda

Oh, those pictures are just adorable. Happy Birthday Summer:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover

:cheer: Happy Birthday Summer! :cheer: Summer is such a pretty birthday girl! I love the photo of the girls touching noses, too, so sweet! :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Oh my the first picture is sooooo adorable!! Happey Birthday sweet little Summer. You are a cutie pawtootie!!!


----------



## iheartbisou

Happy 3rd Birthday Summer!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## jpupart

Happy Birthday, Summer! She's just adorable!


----------



## Alexa

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

Happy 3rd birthday, sweet Summer! 

Love the photos and your precious dress and matching bow! The kissy pic with Donna is so adorable! :smootch:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## cyndrae

Very cute!! I love the hat and nose to nose ones.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Awww what a cutie pie!! Happy 3rd Birthday beautiful Summer!!


----------



## bellasmummy

awww she is just gorgeous!! :wub:Hope she has a very very good birthay! xxx


----------



## njdrake

OMG how cute is that first picture!! :wub: She's adorable but then again both your girls are. Great pictures.
Happy Birthday Summer!!


----------



## mom2bijou

HAPPY BIRTHDAY beautiful Summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Happy Birthday Summer!!!!!


----------



## dex'smom

happy bday !!!! shes a beauty


----------



## donnad

Summer says thank you for all her birthday wishes!


----------



## SugarBob62

VERY cute!! Happy Birthday Summer...I loooooove your hat!


----------



## missiek

Happy birthday cutie patootie! She looks like a puppy still...love that doll face! :wub:


----------



## princessre

Happy third birthday, summer! You and your sister are just too stinkin' adorable!!


----------



## kathym

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUMMER:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## summer18

happy birthday to your summer. it was also my summer's birthday on saturday she is 4!

summer and malina


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Happy Birthday - sweet little Summer

Donna -- I love the pictures. Summer is adorable. But I can't believe that she's already 3. Can't be possible.


----------



## yukki

I love your hat photo!!!! Happy Birthday, baby girl. :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

happy belated bday summer!!!! 

omg beautiful pics !!! her w her hat n the kissie picture , u must frame!!!!


----------



## mfa

i love the first pic, what a beautiful little girl!!:wub:
happy birthday sweetheart!!


----------



## Kara

What beautiful girls. I do just adore that picture of them both together.


----------



## Katkoota

awwwh what a cutie pie <3 

I know I am late, but I still wanted to wish Summer a very happy birthday  and wish her many many many more to come with mommy and sister <3 I especially love the birthday sister kisses. so sweet and precious. Excellent timing to snap the picture, my friend  

oh and I also love the birthday hat  so adorable on Summer ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------

